# Medicare Patients to Collections



## kimt (Jan 29, 2011)

Can Medicare patients be send to collections? Is there a law/rule against it?

They can't be charged late fees, correct?


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 29, 2011)

As long as you have an ABN for the non-covered charges, or if it's just their deductible/coinsurance amounts, I don't see why not. They've got to pay their part just like everybody else.


----------



## kimt (Jan 30, 2011)

I know you can't do late fees so I wanted to make sure there is no Medicare rule being broken

Thanks


----------

